# Pizza!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Had to give the griddle the afternoon off. Made Omlets and Mickey pancakes for breakfast.

Fired up the ole Egg this evening for a rare treat, lol. Melted butter brushed crusts, dusted with garlic salt, and all the fixins, 8-10 minutes.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn that looks good !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

